# Kribs and mbuna?



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

I have searched the forums repeatedly and reviewed the library as well as Google searches in an effort to determine if Kribs would be compatible in a mixed Mbuna tank?

Aquarium is 125 gallon with tons of places to hide, both big and small.

Anyone with any experience or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Mbuna are too active, and even the mildest are too aggressive to keep with Kribs. Add to this that Kribs are basically a species of soft, slightly acid waters and Mbuna prefer fairly hard alkaline conditions, and it just adds up to a bad idea.


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

Chromedome52 said:


> Mbuna are too active, and even the mildest are too aggressive to keep with Kribs. Add to this that Kribs are basically a species of soft, slightly acid waters and Mbuna prefer fairly hard alkaline conditions, and it just adds up to a bad idea.


Thanks for your reply. Have already tried a Clown Loach and Cory in there...they went to that Great Tank in the Sky.


----------



## Glaneon (Sep 27, 2010)

I've had no issues with Clown loaches, other than Clown Loach vs Holey Rock.
Holey Rock won that one.

My remaining CL is doing great.

A friend has a 10" CL in his 125, doing just fine.

However, yes, I would say Kribs + Mbuna = Mbuna.


----------



## Chunkanese (Feb 4, 2011)

I actually have had 3 kribs in my mixed 90 gallon, they're very healthy however have not spawned, they do well as a community fish with my zebras, peacocks, haps, and some convicts I inherited. I'm planning to move them to a 55 g grow out.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I once had kribs and juveniles together, worked until the mbuna got bigger.


----------



## podenbeck (Jan 5, 2011)

I think that mbuna is probably not the best idea the water requirements and agression just do not match up.

If you are looking to mix it up. Something that I did long ago was mix some Kribs with South American Rams and Gymnogeophagus australis because of their soft to neutral water requirements. It ended up being a pretty sweet tank. With the Kribs taking up the rock dweller niche, the Rams the upper water collumn and the Earth Eaters the gravel sifting.


----------



## Le Fishe (12 mo ago)

biglove said:


> Thanks for your reply. Have already tried a Clown Loach and Cory in there...they went to that Great Tank in the Sky.


Corys with mbuna?!?! Are you crazy?!


----------

